# Medir velocidad lineal de AUTO por ultrasonido e infrarrojos



## segashark (Ene 2, 2008)

Hola a todos soy un usuario aficionado a la electronica y estuve buscando aqui en el foro acerca de medir la velocidad de un AUTO por ultrasonido e infrarrojos pero solo encontre circuitos  para hacer mediciones de longitud. Mi pedido es si alguien me puede ayudar a modificar algunos de estos circuitos expuestos para que midan la velocidad a base de un microcontrolador pic y que muestre la medida en un panel de 50x50cm de leds. 

Encontre esto, https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/sensor-proximidad-275/ aqui el usuario CAIN, publica un esquema muy simple, que al parecer no utiliza transductores ultrasonicos si no un simple parlante y un microfono, mi pregunta seria si es preciso y si puede trabajar en cualquier condicion y si se le podria adaptar un microcontrolador para que haga el calculo de la velocidad y que dicho calculo se muestre en un panel grande de LEDS mostrando la velocidad.

Tengo varias direcciones que he encontrado navegando, a ver si alguien me ayuda proporcionandome información o esquemas de detectores de velocidad a base de infrarrojos y ultrasonidos. Cual de los dos es mejor para medir la velocidad y que tabaje a la intemperie.

aqui un medidor de distancia por infrarrojos http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/proximid/

miren este medidor de distancia con microcontrolador se podra modificar para que me diga la velocidad

http://www.interq.or.jp/japan/se-inoue/e_pic6_6.htm

aqui otro a base de ultrasonidos:

http://www.riccibitti.com/sonar.htm

Espero me ayuden por favor   Sobre circuitos medidores de velocidad a base de ultrasonidos e infrarrojos cual de ellos es mas preciso.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 2, 2008)

¿ A que cosa le quieres medir velocidad ?

Por que la pregunta, si le quieres medir velocidad a un objeto que pasa, es una forma.
Si quieres medir la velocidad de un automovil, el tema es otro.

En el primer caso es mas sencillo, se puede emplear el principio Doppler o medicion continua de distancia, por analicis de la variacion de distancia, sacas la velocidad.


----------



## pepechip (Ene 2, 2008)

hola.
Si lo que deseas es averiguar a que velocidad pasa una persona u objeto, puedes utilizar dos barreras de infrarrojos separadas entre si unos pocos centimetros. Cuando se interrumpa la primera barrera el circuito empezara a contar, y cuando se interrumpa la segunda dejara de contar y mostrara el valor en un display.
 Jugando con la separacion de las 2 barreras y con la velocidad de reloj puedes mostrar en el display la velocidad en M/s o Km/h.


----------



## segashark (Ene 3, 2008)

Ohhhh, disculpen, que tonto, bueno mi post es sobre medir velocidad de un AUTO al pasar por una pista o carretera de 2 carriles. Estaba pensando en un dispositivo, como dice FOGONAZO po efecto dopler, eso siginifica utilizar rasnductores ultrasonicos no?, bueno colocarlo en forma paralela a la pista y los transductores apuntando en forma perpendicular a la pista o carretera para asi medir la velocidad.

Habia pensando en dispositivos a base de infrarrojos pero creo que su alcance es poco no?, ademas me pongo en el caso de que dos vehiculos esten pasando casi a la misma vez uno en un carril y otro vehiculo en el otro carril, entonces como se podria medir la velocidad de ambos autos circulando por ambos carriles.

POr favor alguien que me ayude a construirlo, pondre fotos de los avances ya que deseo construirlo urgente, he posteado links que derepente uds. me podrian ayudar a modificarlos para poder utilizarlos en mi proyecto. Muchas gracias

Feliz Año...

PD:
M monitor se ha malogrado po eos no pude responder, estoy respondiendo desde un cabina de internet


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2008)

Si son solo un par de autos es relativamente facil.
Colocas en cada automovil un emisor de ultrasonido ajustado en forma muy presisa a una frecuancia.
Al acercarce al receptor la frecuencia detectada tendra un incremento debido a la velocidad del movil.
Conociendo la frecuencia de emision y la frecuencia detectada, sacas la velocidad del movil.
Es lo mismo si el movil se aleja, solo que en este caso la frecuencia detectada sera menor a la emitida por efecto de la velocidad de alejarce.

Con infrarojos se puede realizar una barrera con buen alcance, pero como tu bien dices, un auto puede enmascarar al otro.

Delirando un poco, tambien se puede realizar un dispositivo que lea la velocidad del velocimetro del movil y la envie por radiofrecuencia a un receptor en un lugar fijo.


----------



## pepechip (Ene 3, 2008)

Hola.

En el caso de utilizar 2 barreras de infrarojos, puedes aumentar la distancia utilizando 2 punteros laser en lugar de diodos infrarrojos.

En el caso de que 2 coches se te crucen no sera real la medida. Aunque puedes minimizarlo si las barreras las separas entre si a solo 1cm.

No tienes que esperar a que el vehiculo salga de la barrera, solo medir el tiempo que transcurre desque que se corta una barrera a la siguiente.

saludos


----------



## segashark (Ene 8, 2008)

Fogonazo, creo que me entendiste mal, la idea de medir la velocidad de los autos que pasan por una via de dos carriles, es hacerlo en forma externa, ya que los autos que circulan por la via son ajenos al que hace la investigacion osea yo  .




			
				pepechip dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> 
> En el caso de utilizar 2 barreras de infrarojos, puedes aumentar la distancia utilizando 2 punteros laser en lugar de diodos infrarrojos.
> 
> ...



Hola pepechip muchas gracias por responder, como podria hacer esos circuitos, soy aficionado a la electronica, y estoy haciendo un proyecto de investigacion para conscientizar a las personas a reducir la velocidad con que manejan, la idea del  circuito es que las personas se sientan controladas y ver si tal efecto tiene repercusion en su manera de conducir. Los conductores tiene que ver la medicion de la velocidad en un especie de tablero a base LEDS que escriban la velocidad y asi se sientan controlados.

Me podrias ayudar a hacer alguno a base de punteros laser y demas artilugios. Creo que para evitar el apantallamiento por otro auto, colocaria dos circuitos uno en cada lado de la pista de dos carriles.

Aunque tambien seria excelente que me ayuden a modificar esos links a base de ultrasonido para efectos de medicion. 

Estoy sin monitor y aun no tengo dinero para poder repararlo por eso es que demoro en responder.

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 8, 2008)

Seria interesante saber de donde saque yo la idea de que querias medir la velocidad de vehiculos tuyos.

Posibilidad Nº 1 
2 Mangueras crusadas en la calle con ambas puntas tapadas y con algo de presion dentro con un microfono colocado en un extremo de la manguera "escuchas" el paso de un vehiculo, lo mandas a un contador con reloj propio, cuando el vehiculo pisa la segunda manguera detiene el contador, la velocidad sera inversamente proporcional al conteo.

Posibilidad Nº2
Similar pero con detector de metal incrustado en el pavimenteo (Serian solo las bobinas)
con una sensilla y pequeña fresadura en el pavimento se consigue. Este metodo seria ideal como para una medicion a largo plazo.

Si tu municipio no esta de acuerdo en que rompas el pavimento, tambien lo puedes integrar a unas planchas de goma , debajo de la que armas las bobinas de tus detectores de metal y las colocas en la calle para que los vehiculos pasen sobre ellas.

Lo de las barreras infrarrojas o laser no me convence porque un vehiculo que pasa en un sentido de la calle puede ocultar al que pasa en sentido contrario.

Saludos


----------



## pepechip (Ene 9, 2008)

Hola

El circuito que hagas tiene que llevar un oscilador, cuya frecuencia podras variar tu a voluntad. Dicha señal de reloj la aplicas a la entrada de un contador.
Tienes que poner dos detectores (utilizas el procedimiento que quieras, los 2 metodos expuestos por fogonazo tambien son correctos).
Al activarse el primera sonda pondra el contador a cero.
Al activarse la segunda sonda mostrara la cuenta realizada.

ERRORRRRR  me he equivocado. si lo hacemos de esa forma al aumentar la velocidad lo que hara sera disminuir el numero marcado en el display. 

tendras que aplicar los conceptos anteriores pero el contador lo haces descendente.

He encontrado otro fallo:
Considerando que el valor inicial del contador sea 300, y a partir de ahi iremos restando.

suponemos que a una velocidad de 100 Km/h, al contador le da tiempo a restar 200 pasos.
A 200 Km/h como es el doble de rapido solo contara 100 pasos.

Si  el coche va a 100 Km/h resultara que 300-200pasos = 100  (coincide la velocidad)
Si el coche va a 200 Km/h resultara que 300-100 =  200 (tambien coincide la velocidad)

Ahora bien si va a 50Km/h, por una simple regla de 3, resultatara que le dara tiempo a restar 400 pasos.    300-400=No coincide el valor con la velocidad.

En conclusion por debajo de una velocidad de 100 Km/h los valores marcados no seran reales

he provado con distintos valores de inicio de contador pero siempre me da error.
A parte de no mostrar en el display velocidades inferiores a 100Km/h no se me ocurre ahora mismo la manera de solucionar esto.
saludos


----------



## Leon Elec (Ene 9, 2008)

Hola.

SI lo quieres hacer por efecto dopler, o sea, enviar un sonido por ensima de 20 mhz (que no pueda escuchar el oido humano) tendrás que hacer dos mediciones para calcular la velocidad, primero se deve conocer la distancia que tiene el vehículo con respecto a los traductores, y luego con este dato, calcular la velocidad.

Para hacer esto, no te sirve ponerlo en forma perpendicular a la carretera, si no que deberá poseer un ángulo, lo mejor a 45 grados. Ahora verás porque.

Enviamos la primer señal, calculamos su distancia, luego y antes de enviar la segunda señal, comenzamos a contar (tiempo), ahora enviamos la segunda señal, y calculamos de nuevo su distancia, pero esta vez, tendremos el tiempo transcurrido y con la fórmula de velocidad, (V=e/t) tenemos todos los datos, el espacio, que es desde el punto A (primera señal emitida) y el punto B (segunda señal emitida, y el tiempo es el que tenemos a mandar desde la segunda señal.

El porque debe de estar en ángulo a la carretera, es para tener dos distancia diferentes, si estubiera perpendicular, la distancia sería la misma, Recordemos que la medición, se hará en menos de 1 segundo o 2 como máximo.


----------



## segashark (Ene 9, 2008)

Señores muchas gracias por responder con celeridad a mi problema, la idea de de Fogonazo me sorprendio muchisimo tanto por su simplicidad como por su eficacia (muchas gracias Fogonazo). Pero yo supongo que funcionaria si y solo si un auto pasara por las mangueras, ¿y si fueran dos autos en un solo sentido y en carriles diferentes pasando casi uno tras del otro?. 

Ahora la respuesta de Pepechip me hizo dudar sobre la implemnetacion de los contadores, y bueno la gran pregunta es, se podria realizar algun contador e implementarlo con la idea de fogonazo para que realice la funcion de medir la velocidad de los autos que circulan por una via, que logrenb medir velocidades por debajo de los 100Km como tambien por encima no llegando a sobrepasar los 150Km, por la naturaleza de la via.

Tienes razon Leon Elec, estuve investigando mas acerca de los transductores ultrasonicos, y bueno, es como tu dices, se tienen que colocar en angulo, y con alguna relacion trigonometrica o como tu lo propones, se podria llegar a calcular la velocidad.

Me podrian proponer algunos circuitos para emepzar a construirlos y poder probarlos, se los agradeceria muchisimo, publicare fotos de los avances y logros de este circuitos que busco montar con urgencia.

A todos muchisimas gracias por ayudarme y responder a mi pregunta problema, espero que me puedan seguir ayudando. Cuidense.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2008)

Leon Elec: No hace falta tan complicado con el tiempo de refleccion sacas un valor de distancia en base a la velocidad del sonido.
Con una nueva medicion sacas una nueva distancia, teniendo el valor de tiempo entre 2 mediciones consecutivas y la diferencia de distancia, consigues la velocidad.

Con Doppler seria midiendo la diferencia entre la frecuencia de transmision y la de recepcion (Refejada), cuanto mayor la diferencia de frecuencias mayor la velocidad del movil.

Con laser seria similar, el problema es medir la diferencia de frecuencias micrometricas (Muy, muy, muy altas)


----------



## Leon Elec (Ene 11, 2008)

Si, tienes razón. Pero es más preciso.


----------



## segashark (Ene 17, 2008)

Hola Muchachos, agradezco a todos sus sugerencias, pero podrian ayudarme a modificar algun link que puse en mi primer post? como por ejemplo este: http://www.interq.or.jp/japan/se-inoue/e_pic6_6.htm para poder usarlo para medir la velocidad de los autos que circulan por una via?. Yo no se nada de diseño electronico, pero si me proporcionan algun esquema que sirva a mi proposito, puedo armarlo, lo unico que me faltaria son los transductores ultrasonicos que pienso importarlos de argentina. POr favor Muchahocs ayudenme a realizar este pequeño circuito. Muchas gracias.


----------



## segashark (Ene 28, 2008)

Hola a todos amigos, por favor no se olviden de mi, bueno he seguido investigando y encontre este sensor de distancia, a base de ultrasonido, que a mi juicio se puede modificar, derepente la programacion usando un PIC, para que en vez de medir la distancia mida la velocidad lineal, aparentemente este sensor cuneta con su propio contador, les pongo la direccion para ver si me pueden despejar la duda de si se puede modificar para poder medir la velocidad, y en todo caso me ayuden con esa modificacion, por favor no se olviden de mi.   

http://www.superrobotica.com/S320110.htm

Este link lo puse en mi prmier post, me gustaria saber si este tambine se podria modificar la programacion del PIC para que mida la velocidad.

http://www.interq.or.jp/japan/se-inoue/e_pic6_6.htm

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## segashark (Ene 4, 2009)

Hola a todos. Ahce mucho tiempo que no ingreso. Fue por estudios. Bueno aun sigo teniendo en mente este proyecto. Parece que la cosa quedo estancada.

Me gustaria que me respondieran si es posible modificar el codigo fuente de este proyecto para que pueda medir la velocidad en vez de la distancia.

http://www.interq.or.jp/japan/se-inoue/e_pic6_6.htm 

Por favor ayudenme alguna pista algo.

Muchas gracias.


----------

